# Test the moderators



## jar546 (Oct 22, 2009)

This is only a drill.  Since we should have little to no reason to moderate we will probably get out of practice.

Can a moderator of this topic please take care of this post.

Remove the following sentence.


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: Test the moderators

Is there some way to get to the Moderator Control Panel (MCP)? Ooops...just saw it in the reply section.

I'm still reading up on the Documentation stuff you sent us.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: Test the moderators

Thank you. At least now I know that the moderators permissions work now.  Before I had no idea if it worked.  I only knew that I assigned permissions.  Thanks!


----------



## Mule (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: Test the moderators

How about a test moving a post to where it should be posted?

This one...

http://inspectpa.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=92

is in Commercial Building and should be in "Off Topic".

Sorry not picking on the moderators, but this is the kind of stuff we need to do to keep the forums clean and the topics posted where they should be! Please don't get mad!


----------



## jar546 (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: Test the moderators

Good point.  Fatboy or Rjj will have to move it.


----------



## forensics (Oct 26, 2009)

Re: Test the moderators

Will there be a certificate if they pass?  What about credit hours?


----------



## jar546 (Oct 26, 2009)

Re: Test the moderators



			
				forensics said:
			
		

> Will there be a certificate if they pass?  What about credit hours?


Yes, they will have attained the MMP

Master Moderator Professional


----------



## Mule (Oct 26, 2009)

Re: Test the moderators

And how long are you going to give them before they get a failing grade? :roll:


----------



## jpranch (Oct 28, 2009)

Re: Test the moderators

Sentence removed. JP


----------



## jar546 (Oct 28, 2009)

Re: Test the moderators

Great, it is a learning experience for all of us.  Me included, believe me!  thanks for everyones help.


----------



## jpranch (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Test the moderators

Jeff, I would like to move this post to "off topic's". It should be easy. I need to learn and use the tools provided. JP


----------



## jar546 (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Test the moderators

Move it if you would like.  It would then be in an appropriate category.


----------



## jpranch (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Test the moderators

Wow! That was easy.


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Test the moderators

Wouldn't test the moderators be more appropriate under Website Discussions?  :?


----------



## fatboy (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Test the moderators

Woo-hoo, do I get a prize? I think I moved the Jyoti thread from Commercial to here!


----------



## jpranch (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Test the moderators

TJ, You may be right. I would like to test some of the other tools available. I will move this to website discussions but I want to try the "split" tool just to see. I hope that I do not wreck this thread and that Jeff will be able to follow. JP

Well, No need. All the tools are really stright forward and very easy to use.      I'll just leave it here. This site is VERY easy to navigate.      Good job Jeff. JP


----------

